# Target relationships



## CinxGsa (Mar 28, 2022)

Has anyone had a successful Target Relationship? I've seen a lot of Target relationships but none that last.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 28, 2022)

Don’t do it.


----------



## JiJi (Mar 28, 2022)

CinxGsa said:


> Has anyone had a successful Target Relationship? I've seen a lot of Target relationships but none that last.


Yes I've seen successful Target relationships, but it's in the minority. Don't do it.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 28, 2022)

Depends


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 28, 2022)

I am happily married, by keeping Target and my relationship separate.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 29, 2022)

I don't know about Target, but workplace relationships in retail can certainly happen and last. Met my husband at my last job, and know several other couples who met at the same store and are still married. Of course, I know a fair few that crashed and burned as well.


----------



## Yellowstone96 (Apr 5, 2022)

I’m married but have had several affairs with people outside of target. Don’t shit where you eat 😋


----------



## happygoth (Apr 5, 2022)

...


----------



## SilentCrow (Apr 8, 2022)

I know of 3 people who have long term relationships with people they met at Target. Over 10 years each and are happily married. That pales in comparison to the amount of failures, dramas, and terms I’ve seen due to relationships in target. I’ll steer far away.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Apr 21, 2022)

All of the dumbfuck teenagers are dating each other at my store, the breakups are really funny especially when it's two guest service farts


----------



## NKG (Apr 21, 2022)

Yes several


----------



## happygoth (Apr 22, 2022)

Guest Services and AP are a bunch of horny young-uns trying to get some.

Why do we need three members of AP hanging around the front? Surely there is something else at least one of them could be doing.


----------



## countingsheep (Apr 25, 2022)

Havent had one but a tl hooked up with a once photo tm and they are still married and have a third kid on the way almost two decades later. Granted their roles at spot have changed drasttically as per how this company is but still a great couple tbh.


----------

